# Nintendo not hosting big E3 conference



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep. The days of E3 are numbered. They won't be doing big conferences like they have every year. Which I think, is great. Instead they'll be doing two smaller conferences, one for the investors, and one for people for the games.

I think it's great because Nintendo Direct is a great way to show off new games and such, and it works. No need to keep blowing tons of cash on something so stupid.



> "We decided not to host a large-scale presentation targeted at everyone in the international audience where we announce new information as we did in the past," Iwata said. "Instead, at the E3 show this year, we are planning to host a few smaller events that are specifically focused on our software lineup for the U.S. market. There will be one closed event for American distributors, and we will hold another closed hands-on experience event, for mainly the Western gaming media."


 
Source

What do you think? IS NINTENDO DOOMED?!


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 25, 2013)

They don't need to do them anymore since we get a Nintendo direct every few months or so. I can't say that I won't miss them tho.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 25, 2013)

In all honesty, if Nintendo can showcase there own material with Nintendo Directs throughout the year then suddenly the idea of having a big E3 showcase seems daft.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like every company is (or at least starting) to doing the same.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't mind, honestly.  E3 is cool for the hype and whatnot, but I'd rather have multiple big announcements spread out throughout the year rather than having them all be at E3.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 25, 2013)

E3's been losing its relevancy for years now. I'm less surprised and more wondering why it took them so long.


----------



## bowser (Apr 25, 2013)

Dare I say Sony and Microsoft are copying Nintendo by announcing big news outside of E3?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

bowser said:


> Dare I say Sony and Microsoft are copying Nintendo by announcing big news outside of E3?


 
Iono, there have been announcements outside of E3 before Nintendo, but it seems like it's really catching on now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What do you think? IS NINTENDO DOOMED?!


I'm more worried about the future of E3, really. I've only been following it for a couple years, but every time I hear that "it used to be better". And with microsoft and sony already revealing their consoles in advance, it's not like there'll be much "blown away"-surprises left.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 25, 2013)

This makes sense with the frequency of the Nintendo Directs mixed with the fact that it is only the first year of the Wii U. They don't need to do anything showstopper and just need to keep the software flowing at the moment.


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 25, 2013)

NINTENDOMINATION


----------



## Walker D (Apr 25, 2013)

Nintendo Directs are a evolution of the E3 presentation ...before streaming was popular, the industry was limited to this big media event, once a year ...but we don't live in the past anymore  ...E3 can be cool and all, but soon, Sony and Microsoft will be doing some Directs also..


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nintendo's marching on the beat of its own drum and there will also be Nintendo Directs for Japanese audiences as well, that's good because I would like more Japan only 3rd party 3DS games as well as their first party titles. They don't need an E3; they're doing fine with their 3DS lineup for this year, WiiU's suffering as it's not getting many games lol.
I may not get one if SSB on the 3DS has only stripped down graphics and a few non-essential features removed.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Nintendo's marching on the beat of its own drum and there will also be Nintendo Directs for Japanese audiences as well, that's good because I would like more Japan only 3rd party 3DS games as well as their first party titles. They don't need an E3; they're doing fine with their 3DS lineup for this year, WiiU's suffering as it's not getting many games lol.
> I may not get one if SSB on the 3DS has only stripped down graphics and a few non-essential features removed.



Doesn't Japan already get their own Nintendo Direct?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 25, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Doesn't Japan already get their own Nintendo Direct?


 
Yes but most show the same stuff as the US/EU ones, but what I'm looking forward to is a Nintendo Direct with complete emphasis on the Japanese gaming market.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 25, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I'm looking forward to is a Nintendo Direct with complete emphasis on the Japanese gaming market.


 
You, solely interested in the Japanese gaming market?

Get out of town!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You, solely interested in the Japanese gaming market?
> 
> Get out of town!


 
I can't help it, that's where almost everything good that isn't 1st party is at on the 3DS, you seen how it was with the Vita except the fact everything good on the Vita was Japan only.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2013)

Not surprised, last E3, they didn't announce anything new, then shortly after they did a Nintendo direct with new content. They have announced all their new games through ND. It is very effective to broadcast constantly and hungry gamers don't need to wait till e3.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Yes but most show the same stuff as the US/EU ones, but what I'm looking forward to is a Nintendo Direct with complete emphasis on the Japanese gaming market.



But haven't they all been like that? I mean Nintendo is expected to have some of these games they showcase brought over here, how are they going to do one just on only JPN games if there aren't any?

HEY! Monster Hunter, RE:R and Virtue's Last Reward were good and they are over here too!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

The thing is  A LOT of Nintendrones were saying "Wait til E3, Wait til E3, Wait til E3". Is Nintendo running away? 

I really really thought they had something up their sleeve for the WiiU and could surprise Us at E3. Looks like the Wii U is in more trouble than we really think.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 25, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> But haven't they all been like that? I mean Nintendo is expected to have some of these games they showcase brought over here, how are they going to do one just on only JPN games if there aren't any?


 
Do what Sony did and have that version of Nintendo Direct and show 3rd party games only since 1st party couldn't be used as they would be localized.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Do what Sony did and have that version of Nintendo Direct and show 3rd party games only since 1st party couldn't be used as they would be localized.



 I'm sorry man, I'm really not understanding you right now.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 25, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> I'm sorry man, I'm really not understanding you right now.


 
I said Nintendo should make the Nintendo Directs that are for the Japanese market only for the 3rd party games and developers.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I said Nintendo should make the Nintendo Directs that are for the Japanese market only for the 3rd party games and developers.



Oh ok. I thought you meant they announce japan only games over here, which wouldn't make sense.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> The thing is A LOT of Nintendrones were saying "Wait til E3, Wait til E3, Wait til E3". Is Nintendo running away?
> 
> I really really thought they had something up their sleeve for the WiiU and could surprise Us at E3. Looks like the Wii U is in more trouble than we really think.


 
Are we supposed to take your post seriously.

No, be honest, are we?

Wait.. we are?

Well alright. The reason people were saying "wait until E3" were for the titles that we already know about, the new Smash Bros, new Mario 3D and Mario Kart, and perhaps Zelda. That's just the confirmed stuff. Obviously there will be more. Don't be closed minded -__-


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Are we supposed to take your post seriously.
> 
> No, be honest, are we?
> 
> ...



Whoa, whoa cool off the cynicism boy-yo. I think he means with Nintendo not doing big shows at E3 its not going to mean as much as Nintendo fans say it does anymore. Not that there wont be any reveals or announcements on those games, just that there wont be a long speech by reggie just to announce Wii Music U.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Are we supposed to take your post seriously.
> 
> No, be honest, are we?
> 
> ...


How they wanna sell their Wii U if they don't advertise it? The PS4/Xbox Infinity will get all the press attention this year no doubt. We already knew those games were coming we needed some big news and surprises for the WiiU. They will only have 2 closed event so where will they show those games to the public other than their followers?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Whoa, whoa cool off the cynicism boy-yo. I think he means with Nintendo not doing big shows at E3 its not going to mean as much as Nintendo fans say it does anymore. Not that there wont be any reveals or announcements on those games, just that there wont be a long speech by reggie just to announce Wii Music U.


 
It was mainly more of his "WiiU must be in more trouble than I thought" comment. It's like he completely forgot Nintendo has the 3DS as well..

Nintendo is doing smaller conferences? Good, E3 has become such a joke it's not even funny. I've been saying for a while that Nintendo should just do directs. There's no time constraint, it costs a lot less, and they deliver their news straight to the fans. They don't talk about sales, or projections or any of that crap.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> The thing is A LOT of Nintendrones were saying "Wait til E3, Wait til E3, Wait til E3". Is Nintendo running away?
> 
> I really. really thought they had something up their sleeve for the WiiU and could surprise Us at E3. Looks like the Wii U is in more trouble than we really think.


 
I agree and think along the same lines, especially with the way the wii u is atm. They are trying to avoid as much embarrassment as possible.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> How they wanna sell their Wii U if they don't advertise it? The PS4/Xbox Infinity will get all the press attention this year no doubt. We already knew those games were coming we needed some big news and surprises for the WiiU. They will only have 2 closed event so where will they show those games to the public other than their followers?



Only the investors meeting is closed. The other is just a smaller presentation.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> I agree and think along the same lines


You don't need e3. There will be a Nintendo Direct for fans for Wii U games and 3DS.

There is still conference a for the press to try out the new games, not for the public streaming online. Presses will report back with hand on experience with newer games and fans will find out newer info via ND.

Nothing is lost, but you get treated to more ND and get pure gaming info.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> I agree and think along the same lines, especially with the way the wii u is atm. They are trying to avoid as much embarrassment as possible.


 
You also think Sony is worse than the mafia, so your opinion and thoughts are null and void.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier I know they have a 3DS on market which is why I just bought one like a Week ago because of the last 2 Nintendo Direct and the upcoming games. The 3DS this year is on fire. But what about the Wii U? There's nothing for it. Only a delay for Pikmin 3. If those games you mentioned are the only hope for the Wii U it means it doesnt have any Third Party support at least for now. Thats why I was looking to see their E3 Conference hoping to see some Third Party support for the Wii U. 

I bought a Wii U on launch date and sold it like a month ago and got a 3DS XL. 

Nintendo Accepts Responsibility For Not Trying “Hard Enough” To Explain Wii U


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> ShadowSoldier I know they have a 3DS on market which is why I just bought one like a Week ago because of the last 2 Nintendo Direct and the upcoming games. The 3DS this year is on fire. But what about the Wii U? There's nothing for it. Only a delay for Pikmin 3. If those games you mentioned are the only hope for the Wii U it means it doesnt have any Third Party support at least for now. Thats why I was looking to see their E3 Conference hoping to see some Third Party support for the Wii U.
> 
> I bought a Wii U on launch date and sold it like a month ago and got a 3DS XL.
> 
> Nintendo Accepts Responsibility For Not Trying “Hard Enough” To Explain Wii U


Again, you're making it sound as if Nintendo won't be at E3. That's not true.

They'll be on the showfloor showing all of their new stuff. They're gonna be there. They just don't give a shit about the big presentations, which is good. I don't understand where you're coming from saying the WiiU is in trouble when new stuff will be shown at E3...


----------



## jomaper (Apr 25, 2013)

GG Nintendo is doomed.
first virtual boy, then DS pirated games and now this.
RIP Nintendo 1567-2012


I really hope they come up witha Smash Bros trailer.

And the idea of them doing streams for announcements does sounds logical for the times we're living, I mean, one single and big conference is way too 2005.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Again, you're making it sound as if Nintendo won't be at E3. That's not true.
> 
> They'll be on the showfloor showing all of their new stuff. They're gonna be there. They just don't give a shit about the big presentations, which is good. I don't understand where you're coming from saying the WiiU is in trouble when new stuff will be shown at E3...


New? What is the NEW things the Wii U is getting? 

The only good thing I know is coming is the Sequel of Xenoblade


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> New? What is the NEW things the Wii U is getting?
> 
> The only good thing I know is coming is the Sequel of Xenoblade


 
That's your opinion that that's the only good thing. If you're gonna talk like that, then that's the equivalent of me saying,

pft, whats Sony gonna have that's new? The only good thing I know is coming is Knack.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Apr 25, 2013)

If E3 is really losing it's relevancy, then I suspect the only Wii U games being unveiled this year are Mario Kart, Super Mario 3D and Smash Bros., and no 3DS games at all.

Not that I won't get those games, but the Wii U really needs more love than just 3 games that we already knew were coming.

I hope Nintendo will start properly catering to the Wii U in future Nintendo Directs. Too much focus on the 3DS so far.


----------



## jomaper (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's your opinion that that's the only good thing. If you're gonna talk like that, then that's the equivalent of me saying,
> 
> pft, whats Sony gonna have that's new? The only good thing I know is coming is Knack.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

Unlike Nintendo's Home Console, Sony's get a ton of Third Party Support. Almost everyone have praised the PS4. And now with the new Xbox reveal coming soon the Wii U will be left in the dust IF Nintendo don't do something.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Apr 25, 2013)

"SHIT FUCK SHIT!",said RedZero.E3 was the only time where gaming and entertainment hype built up in one big package."So it's not worth the wait?"He started."So e3 is being reduced to nothing but divided mini announcements?".Soon, all hope for a good presentation was lost."What holds in store for e3 and it's future with companies going their own ways with their announcements?"RedZero hopefully asked."Where's the demos and goodies going to be now?Will we have to individually look at different streams online?Where then are the viewers?".Hope was then restored.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll just leave this here. Link


maniax300 said:


> "SHIT FUCK SHIT!",said RedZero.E3 was the only time where gaming and entertainment hype built up in one big package."So it's not worth the wait?"He started."So e3 is being reduced to nothing but divided mini announcements?".Soon, all hope for a good presentation was lost."What holds in store for e3 and it's future with companies going their own ways with their announcements?"RedZero hopefully asked."Where's the demos and goodies going to be now?Will we have to individually look at different streams online?Where then are the viewers?".Hope was then restored.





Spoiler











Watch Nintendo do a direct right after or even before Microsoft conference.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Watch Nintendo do a direct right after or even before Microsoft conference.


or during


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I'll just leave this here. Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo of Japan is getting directs during E3. They said they're going to figure something out for NOA fans, so I imagine that another direct will be happening as well.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nintendo of Japan is getting directs during E3. They said they're going to figure something out for NOA fans, so I imagine that another direct will be happening as well.


 
Nintendo Directs will never get this level of hype.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I believe that they are announcing Mario Kart U and Super Smash Bros U at E3, maybe even Zelda U.
These small conferences could quite possibly be the best of E3 just by those 3 games.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Nintendo Directs will never get this level of hype.


 
You forgot about the Big Snake reveal for SSBB... which wasn't at the big conference.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Nintendo Directs will never get this level of hype.


 
Oh you mean back when E3 was still somewhat decent?

Also the last one is like the most lack luster applause I have heard.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR is really striking me as a "This is how it was... so this is how it has to be..." kinda guy.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 25, 2013)

Aww man 
I'm gonna miss Reggie talking about sales for 45 minutes


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

Actually if they cut the slack it can only mean that this presentation will surpass their last ones. They still will have more than enough time to show their games. Just announcement trailers and no boring on stage demos or anything like that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

The only reason why they wouldn't attend E3 is them not having anything E3-worthy to show, which is a reason for distress, not joy. I'm not getting the OP's optimism at all, it's unwarranted. I won't judge the book by its cover and I will wait for Nintendo's events, but one has to understand that E3 remains one of the biggest expos of its kind, it's an event followed by millions of gamers across the globe and simply not attending it is bad press in itself.

Eerpow clarified the things, the OP as well as the thread's title are _greatly_ misleading, they probably should be re-worked if they're to be on the Front Page. Pardonnez-moi.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, that's a good idea.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The only reason why they wouldn't attend E3 is them not having anything E3-worthy to show, which is a reason for distress, not joy. I'm not getting the OP's optimism at all, it's unwarranted. I won't judge the book by its cover and I will wait for Nintendo's events, but one has to understand that E3 remains one of the biggest expos of its kind, it's an event followed by millions of gamers across the globe and simply not attending it is bad press in itself.


But they are attending E3 and will be showing new titles. The title in the source is greatly exaggerated.


> At E3 this year, we are not planning to launch new hardware, and our main activity at E3 will be to _announce_ and have people experience our software. Many people are certainly very interested in learning more about the Wii U titles that we are going to announce. We will use E3 as an ideal opportunity to talk in detail mainly about the Wii U titles that we are going to launch this year, and we also plan to make it possible for visitors to try the games immediately. As a brand new challenge, we are working to establish a new presentation style for E3.


 
They're only switching things up a bit, hopefully getting to the meat and potatoes right away, instead of dragging it out with some financial talk and on stage gameplay.


Iwata has also said in these interviews that there are unannounced 3DS games too.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 25, 2013)

So, we are just ignoring that the other companies are showing stuff before e3 as well? Plus, they are attending.

You're crazy if you think they wouldn't have anything to show.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> But they are attending E3 and will be showing new titles. The title in the source is greatly exaggerated.


In that case, the thread's name should be changed and the first post re-worked as they're _greatly_ misleading. I was posting on Mobile so I couldn't really read the source links comfortably, I relied on the info provided in the OP.

Freaking _d'uh_ they won't be showing any new hardware - both the 3DS XL and the WiiU were _recently launched_, we already know there's no new hardware to be launched at this point - a software showcase was to be expected.

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In that case, the thread's name should be changed and the first post re-worked as they're _greatly_ misleading. I was posting on Mobile so I couldn't really read the source links comfortably, I relied on the info provided in the OP.
> 
> Freaking _d'uh_ they won't be showing any new hardware - both the 3DS XL and the WiiU were _recently launched_, we already know there's no new hardware to be launched at this point - a software showcase was to be expected.
> 
> Thank you for the clarification.


 
Uh.. why should it be changed? They're not hosting a big E3 conference... and that somehow implies that Nintendo won't be going to e3? Hell, even the quote says:



> ..."Instead, at the E3 show this year, we are planning to host a few smaller events"


 
There's literally nothing misleading about it...


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

He probably missed the "Big" part, the title in the source on the other hand is wrong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh.. why should it be changed? They're not hosting a big E3 conference... and that somehow implies that Nintendo won't be going to e3? Hell, even the quote says:
> 
> 
> 
> There's literally nothing misleading about it...


I just glanced over it, so it's mostly my fault but I'd word it differently. Instead of saying they're _"not hosting a big E3 conference"_ I'd focus on them _"not announcing any hardware"_ or _"focusing on software"_ since the first impression when you see _"not hosting a (big) E3 conference" _is _"they're not hosting a conference"_... but hey, that's just me being a doofus.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Freaking _d'uh_ they won't be showing any new hardware



You mean I am not likely to get the Wii U version of the heart rate monitor..... I am not sure I can take e3 without that level of hilarity to counteract the boredom.

Also [a few hours before this thread was posted]


ShadowSoldier said:


> > "Because E3 is an event teetering on the brink of irrelevance"
> 
> 
> Say what you will about E3, a lot of stuff still gets shown there and is still considered quite big.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean I am not likely to get the Wii U version of the heart rate monitor..... I am not sure I can take e3 without that level of hilarity to counteract the boredom.
> 
> Also [a few hours before this thread was posted]


 
And I'm sticking to it. It is still quite big, and I'm hoping this starts to change it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

_"Teetering on the brink of irrelevance"_ is not a word I'd use in reference to an event that's followed by the entire gaming world - E3 has prestige Nintendo Direct will never match and saying that a short online webisode of announcements is in any way comparable to a few days of almost non-stop gaming news is just delusional.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 25, 2013)

Great news, more sub presentations means more content.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 25, 2013)

That sucks, the Nintendo one was literally the only one I would wake up early for. I'm not sure if I could survive another one of Microsoft's (Nearly cringed to death after Usher came on), and Sony's tends to show off stuff we already know about.

Not to mention G4 will be gone by then, so I have no idea where the hell to go to find lots of floor footage easily.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

I do not know Foxi4, in a strict literal sense maybe but in a more practical one E3 had built itself up as the dominant English speaking conference but if so many companies are willing to go outside the E3 umbrella and it is not all that notable when they do then it is possibly a matter of you are either be big or you are not worth it (kind of a a variation on the casino thing of be big enough that your small margins are enough to take fluctuations, that is not the best analogy though so I will try to think of a better one).


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2013)

sorry little drummer boy, now you will have to get in a band if you want to keep delighting us with your amazing live performances

I'm glad we won't have to bear this embarrassment any longer

bye bye e3, you won't be missed... you sucked anyway


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 25, 2013)

Everyone is awaiting announcements for big games.
I am just hoping for a new Rhythm Heaven game.


----------



## McHaggis (Apr 25, 2013)

This isn't much different from what the rest of the consumer electronics industry is doing.  Apple have used their own conference to make major announcements for a while now; Samsung, Microsft and some other big corporations have followed suit and you rarely see anything major announced at CES.  It stops them from falling into the trap of trying to outdo everybody else's big announcements or your own big announcement being watered down by another company's big announcement.

On the other hand, a potential downside is that it's harder to generate interest from people who don't normally follow your announcements.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Teetering on the brink of irrelevance"_ is not a word I'd use in reference to an event that's followed by the entire gaming world - E3 has prestige Nintendo Direct will never match and saying that a short online webisode of announcements is in any way comparable to a few days of almost non-stop gaming news is just delusional.


 
This is what Nintendo has to say.


> "In the past we invited reporters, investors and analysts, industry partners, such as software publishers, and distributors who attended E3 to our large-scale presentations," Iwata explained. "We also used them as a communication tool in which we broadcast our presentations on the Internet to reach out to video game fans around the globe. I believe that many are expecting us to host a similar event this year. On the other hand, since we set out on new endeavors such as Nintendo Direct two years ago in October, we have been paying special attention to the fact that different people demand different types of information from us."


 


> "For example, as video game fans are looking for information about games, it seems that they are less interested in sales figures that investors and analysts on the other hand attach much greater importance to, and distribution partners are looking for information on how we are going to market our products in the immediate future," he continued. "At previous financial briefing sessions we announced information about our products, showed videos and even uploaded the recording of these events onto our website, but given that we now have an established method such as Nintendo Direct, we feel that we will be able to deliver our messages more appropriately and effectively by doing so individually based on the various needs of different groups of people."


 
Now you still have* all the* press coverage as there's closed door event for them, gamers will tune into ND for gaming announcements and vice-versa for investors.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I'm ok with this. I mean as long as Nintendo still does their ND stuff, I don't mind. Personally I've found Nintendo's last few E3's pretty lackluster though so it doesn't matter if they do it at E3 or not lol. But if they have more news like the April ND then count me in.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> sorry little drummer boy, now you will have to get in a band if you want to keep delighting us with your amazing live performances
> 
> I'm glad we won't have to bear this embarrassment any longer
> 
> bye bye e3, you won't be missed... you sucked anyway


 
I really have to wonder what the fuck they were thinking with that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I really have to wonder what the fuck they were thinking with that.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 25, 2013)

What?? Noooooooooooo! I loved E3!!! D:


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Apr 25, 2013)

ND is basically what I want from a gaming event. I don't have to watch some crappy choreographed ass and I don't have to wait a year to see something new. E3 won't be missed by me. It's always boring anyway.


----------



## Flame (Apr 25, 2013)

my body isnt ready for this.


----------



## luigiman1928 (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy shit I see what they are doing. They are taking down the initial hype for E3, and then the let-down afterwards, whilist still announcing their biggest games.

I love you Nintendo.


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 25, 2013)

I know they have a very popular Nintendo Direct established and I find that concept very appealing and it works out very well. Still I consider this decision a slap in my face. Those E3 shows always were a huge highlight and this year I expected a big Nintendo show. A show that is designed to at least try to keep up with the Next gen announcements of the competitors. The fact that they canceled it shows me that they don't have the confidence to do that (and that has to have a reason too). I do take this as a bad sign. 2013 is not Nintendo's year for sure.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

Shit, people, they still will reveal new games this E3 as always, probably more games than last year. You're misinterpreting the title and not checking the source text. Iwata says they're doing some changes this year and that they'll keep the conference in separate sections so that you can watch the parts that interest you, in other words no crappy on stage demos or sales talk. Nintendo's E3 will most likely be better in this format, and probably a lot better then the last two years, well depending on what titles they show of course.


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Shit, people, they still will reveal new games this E3 as always, probably more games than last year. You're misinterpreting the title and not checking the source text. Iwata says they're doing some changes this year and that they'll keep the conference in separate sections so that you can watch the parts that interest you, in other words no crappy on stage demos or sales talk. Nintendo's E3 will most likely be better in this format, and probably a lot better then the last two years, well depending on what titles they show of course.


Why not make one big show that is actually good? If you have confidence in your product and your company, this little public show that lasts 90 minutes shouldn't be a problem at all. You can still do closed-door events at the same time.
What I see is that Nintendo knows it can't keep up with the presentations their competitors will show. Well, what you say could be true, sure. But it doesn't sound right to me. This is a critical time for Nintendo. This is the time they should show confidence. That is the reason the E3 conferences exist. Nintendo Direct is a nice thing. But only Nintendo fans watch it. How is Nintendo going to win more customers if they don't broaden up their reach? Sorry but I can't see this in a positive way.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kyle Hyde said:


> Why not make one big show that is actually good? If you have confidence in your product and your company, this little public show that lasts 90 minutes shouldn't be a problem at all. You can still do closed-door events at the same time.
> What I see is that Nintendo knows it can't keep up with the presentations their competitors will show. Well, what you say could be true, sure. But it doesn't sound right to me. This is a critical time for Nintendo. This is the time they should show confidence. That is the reason the E3 conferences exist. Nintendo Direct is a nice thing. But only Nintendo fans watch it. How is Nintendo going to win more customers if they don't broaden up their reach? Sorry but I can't see this in a positive way.


But they'll still show games, THAT'S what the audience is interested in. It's the trailers and announcements we look forward too. And according to Iwata that won't change this year, the rest will. Remember last years Nintendo Land presentation that was boringly long? Well it seems like we won't get that this year.

Why would they be intimidated by their competitors?? Sony's and MS conferences sucked, they were a pain to watch. I mean, some cringe worthy non gaming people. It was really embarrassing. My face hurt from cringing so much, I mean some e sports on stage thing, let's dance, Usher??? Ugh...
Same goes for some of Nintendo's previous years.
The reveals were usually only like 5% of the show. It's the reveals what makes E3 and none of that has changed.


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> But they'll still show games, THAT'S what the audience is interested in. It's the trailers and announcements we look forward too. And according to Iwata that won't change this year, the rest will. Remember last years Nintendo Land presentation that was boringly long? Well it seems like we won't get that this year.
> 
> Why would they be intimidated by their competitors?? Sony's and MS conferences sucked, they were a pain to watch. I mean, some cringe worthy non gaming people. It was really embarrassing. My face hurt from cringing so much, I mean some e sports on stage thing, let's dance, Usher??? Ugh...
> Same goes for some of Nintendo's previous years.
> The reveals were usually only like 5% of the show. It's the reveals what makes E3 and none of that has changed.


Sorry, but you can't tell me that it is not possible to do a good show in a press conference. Did you see the PS4 reveal? That was actually a really good show (not perfect but still very good). Reception was amazing and, sadly for Nintendo, much better than the Wii U reveal. Microsoft is very much likely to do the same at May 21. They do these big shows and still they manage to do an E3 show. There are ways to make E3 the base for long-term success but Nintendo decided not to take the risk of an embarassment. Don't get me wrong, I do own a Wii U and I'm not planning to sell it but as a customer and a guy who got into gaming just because of Nintendo I feel very unsafe. I know there are loads of fanboys here but I would recommend to see things a bit more realistically (not saying you should have the same opinion as I do). I mean, I read some theories here that were plain ridiculous. Seeing this as a stroke of genius. A marketing strategy to get Nintendo back on top, while it obviously looks like an attempt to save some of the reputation Nintendo has this year.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

Kyle Hyde said:


> Why not make one big show that is actually good? If you have confidence in your product and your company, this little public show that lasts 90 minutes shouldn't be a problem at all. You can still do closed-door events at the same time.
> What I see is that Nintendo knows it can't keep up with the presentations their competitors will show. Well, what you say could be true, sure. But it doesn't sound right to me. This is a critical time for Nintendo. This is the time they should show confidence. That is the reason the E3 conferences exist. *Nintendo Direct is a nice thing. But only Nintendo fans watch it. How is Nintendo going to win more customers if they don't broaden up their reach?* Sorry but I can't see this in a positive way.



THIS is what I was trying to say all this time.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Apr 25, 2013)

So, what's better than to go and watch Iwata, Reggie, and Miamoto live and see them after the show right before they leave.

Just kidding. But honestly we always get hyped up for e3 for the big reveals, and that's the only reason why e3 is so special. You get teased for a sequel to your favorite games and other shit. More hype even than when the game releases.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Nintendo can now showcase using the Nintendo Direct, which is a lot cheaper than E3.
Plus E3 has really been going down here in recent years, remember how horrible last year's E3 was? Honestly I wouldn't want to be part of that again.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 25, 2013)

It's always been known those E3 trailers/presentations take up a LOT of time/money, it's understandable they want to play it down a bit. I really enjoyed watching those 1-2 hour presentations, but it's not something that will stay forever, definitely not with all this streaming capabilities coming to the next-gen.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kyle Hyde said:


> Sorry, but you can't tell me that it is not possible to do a good show in a press conference. Did you see the PS4 reveal? That was actually a really good show (not perfect but still very good). Reception was amazing and, sadly for Nintendo, much better than the Wii U reveal. Microsoft is very much likely to do the same at May 21. They do these big shows and still they manage to do an E3 show. There are ways to make E3 the base for long-term success but Nintendo decided not to take the risk of an embarassment. Don't get me wrong, I do own a Wii U and I'm not planning to sell it but as a customer and a guy who got into gaming just because of Nintendo I feel very unsafe. I know there are loads of fanboys here but I would recommend to see things a bit more realistically (not saying you should have the same opinion as I do). I mean, I read some theories here that were plain ridiculous. Seeing this as a stroke of genius. A marketing strategy to get Nintendo back on top, while it obviously looks like an attempt to save some of the reputation Nintendo has this year.


The PS4 was not an E3 reveal, we're talking E3 here. E3 conferences are 90% horrible and will likely continue to be so.
Seriously go watch the last 2 E3's and you'll see how badly all three of them performs. Nintendo had some good announcements but they took like 40 minutes for them to actually show anything. With Sony and MS, well their spokesmen are horrible, as well as their on stage guests.
The game trailers were the only thing we looked forward to and it has always been a pain having to sit through the bullshit. None of the three will have hardware to present this year, only games and all three should be able to deliver on that front.

Nintendo showed the Wii U before it was ready so that is what they did wrongly. Sony seemed to be a more structured in that aspect even if the PS4 was unfinished, I mean they didn't even show the system and used PC footage as the hardware wasn't completed. What they did right compared to Nintendo's Wii U reveal is that they showed more games, you know, what's actually important!

What Iwata said in the meeting was that they don't have hardware to show this E3 and that they'll keep their marketing talk as a separate thing. Games will be revealed as usual.


> At E3 this year, we are not planning to launch new hardware, and our main activity at E3 will be to *announce * and have people experience our software. Many people are certainly very interested in learning more about the *Wii U titles that we are going to announce*. We will use E3 as an ideal opportunity to talk in detail mainly about the Wii U titles that we are going to launch this year, and we also plan to make it possible for visitors to try the games immediately. As a brand new challenge, we are working to establish a new presentation style for E3.


It's amazing how the editors behind the IGN article lack basic reading comprehension skills.

In any case E3 (if you skip the game reveals) is bad and you should feel bad for thinking otherwise.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> *IGN.*


IGN? Withholding information to make a more spicy article or to make it out as though Nintendo was Doomed? They would never do that [/sarcasm]


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> The PS4 was not an E3 reveal, we're talking E3 here. E3 conferences are 90% horrible and will likely continue to be so.
> Seriously go watch the last 2 E3's and you'll see how badly all three of them performs. Nintendo had some good announcements but they took like 40 minutes for them to actually show anything. With Sony and MS, well their spokesmen are horrible, as well as their on stage guests.
> The game trailers were the only thing we looked forward to and it has always been a pain having to sit through the bullshit. None of the three will have hardware to present this year, only games and all three should be able to deliver on that front.
> 
> ...


I don't think E3 conferences are generally bad. You just remember more bad ones than good ones. I don't want to go through hours of videos to prove my point here but I do remember a lot of good shows. Oh and also, if you agree the PS4 reveal was a good show, it shouldn't play a role whether it was E3 or not. What counts is that they can pull it off. E3 is the biggest gaming event in the world (publicity-wise) and just missing on that opportunity is not a good sign. The decision itself was probably right but that only shows the current state of the company.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kyle Hyde said:


> I don't think E3 conferences are generally bad. You just remember more bad ones than good ones. I don't want to go through hours of videos to prove my point here but I do remember a lot of good shows. Oh and also, if you agree the PS4 reveal was a good show, it shouldn't play a role whether it was E3 or not. What counts is that they can pull it off. E3 is the biggest gaming event in the world (publicity-wise) and just missing on that opportunity is not a good sign. The decision itself was probably right but that only shows the current state of the company.


The fact that Sony didn't reveal the PS4 at E3 as well as MS should tell you something about how much they actually care for the show.
Nintendo is doing the same thing as Sony and Microsoft. They don't have hardware to announce and will unlike their competitors cut down their presentation to game reveals alone. That's no indication of the company's current state. For all we know they could have a really good or really bad line up.


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> *The fact that Sony didn't reveal the PS4 at E3 as well as MS should tell you something about how much they actually care for the show.*
> Nintendo is doing the same thing as Sony and Microsoft. They don't have hardware to announce and will unlike their competitors cut down their presentation to game reveals alone. That's no indication of the company's current state. For all we know they could have a really good or really bad line up.


You got a bit of a point there. However, they will still show off the new hardware there (we didn't see the actual consoles yet did we?). We here, in the online gaming communities obviously know a lot about the PS4 already. But the general public doesn't. That's where the E3 comes in handy. The reach there is much much wider. Even non-gamers will probably hear about it. I still think it is a sign of weakness. But I can agree that maybe (and just maybe) the E3 is losing importance. But I don't think that is likely.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Kyle Hyde said:


> I don't think E3 conferences are generally bad. You just remember more bad ones than good ones. I don't want to go through hours of videos to prove my point here but I do remember a lot of good shows. Oh and also, if you agree the PS4 reveal was a good show, it shouldn't play a role whether it was E3 or not. What counts is that they can pull it off. E3 is the biggest gaming event in the world (publicity-wise) and just missing on that opportunity is not a good sign. The decision itself was probably right but that only shows the current state of the company.





E3 has gone down hill drastically in the recent years. Last year's E3 barely showcased any games and most of the games shown were form Nintendo and a 30 minute video of Wonderbook from Sony.
Not to mention if no one is waiting for E3 to reveal their latest systems, that's a serious problem. E3 was made to reveal the latest hardware and video games, not showcase everything that has already been shown.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> E3 has gone down hill drastically in the recent years. Last year's E3 barely showcased any games and most of the games shown were form Nintendo and a 30 minute video of Wonderbook from Sony.


And not surprising either as they rely on 3rd parties a lot more than Nintendo. 3rd parties reveal their games whenever they feel like it so once E3 hit we already knew about most of the stuff they showed. Ubisoft revealed their stuff beforehand as well as others.

E3 has been going in a down spiral the last few years and there's no reason to think this year will be any better, especially when you take the big three's dying interest into consideration.

The general public get their gaming news from gaming sites, what's revealed outside of E3 in small conferences will just as easily be heard by everyone but at a fraction of the cost and effort. Kyle Hyde mentions how Sony will use E3 to make the public aware of the PS4, the thing is that everyone already knows about it since there has been so much news coverage. It's the same with A Link to the Past 2, even people who didn't watch the Direct are aware of that title, not only Nintendo fans. Important information given out will always gain free media attention and publicity whether if that information comes from E3 or not.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 25, 2013)

You got to love the determination of people twisting this into a bad misinterpretation, especially when the other companies are basically doing the same thing.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 25, 2013)

The big thing is like everyone's been saying, with the mass of social media, you don't need big presentations like E3 anymore. 
Facebook has BILLIONS of users, and anyone that was watching the Nintendo directs or Sony reveals, probably posted all about it on their Facebook or Twitter or whatever the hell try use. 

 The people who weren't watching, probably learned about it from the sharing of the info alone. 

A couple of my friends had no idea the ps4 existed until I started freaking out about it on Facebook. Then they tell their friends, it all spreads and BAM. There's your hype.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 25, 2013)

I wouldn't say they're doomed, I think it's great that the Eastern side is actually embracing the West a little bit. Smaller conferences for region-specific areas sounds about how it should be.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 25, 2013)

Even If I hate to say it. But Kyle Hyde is right. How come Nintendo is missing the only opportunity to steal the PS4/Infinity's show? All the media, press, gamers will be At E3 or watching E3 because Sony and Microsoft will be showcasing their NEW consoles. Only Nintendo fans will be watching NDs during E3. E3 is the best play to advertise your console/handheld to the media/people outside of the Gaming Industry. All the Websites, News, Newspapers, journalist, etc will be covering the E3. 

I'm not saying that Nintendo is less important than Sony & Microsoft. I'm saying that with this stupid decision Nintendo will lose their opportunity to turn all the attention to them. 

And Sony & Microsoft both revealed their Hardware before E3 because E3 is more to get to those who are not active in Gaming interested. If they do reveal their console at E3 they would have to do all the conference explaining the hardware which is not what the E3 audience wanna hear/see.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Even If I hate to say it. But Kyle Hyde is right. How come Nintendo is missing the only opportunity to steal the PS4/Infinity's show? All the media, press, gamers will be At E3 or watching E3 because Sony and Microsoft will be showcasing their NEW consoles. Only Nintendo fans will be watching NDs during E3. E3 is the best play to advertise your console/handheld to the media/people outside of the Gaming Industry. All the Websites, News, Newspapers, journalist, etc will be covering the E3.
> 
> I'm not saying that Nintendo is less important than Sony & Microsoft. I'm saying that with this stupid decision Nintendo will lose their opportunity to turn all the attention to them.
> 
> And Sony & Microsoft both revealed their Hardware before E3 because E3 is more to get to those who are not active in Gaming interested. If they do reveal their console at E3 they would have to do all the conference explaining the hardware which is not what the E3 audience wanna hear/see.


You don't understand the situation huh?
Nintendo will be at E3 showcasing software to the public still! It's sad to see how these false news have spread so far that even the official E3 twitter has to clear up the confusion. They will show their games and get media attention. Directs are for other occasions before and after E3.

The things you've said about media coverage and E3 reveals factually statistically wrong. Holding a E3 conference is expensive compared to a relativly cheap Direct.
A title revealed at E3 and a title revealed in a Direct get just as much attention from media. Why do you think 3rd party developers almost never wait until E3 before they reveal their titles? Because they don't win anything by doing it. Like Ubisoft announced AC4 without any sort of event, but the game is still widely known and reported. Media like to spread gaming news that is important and relevant to gamers, those news doesn't necessarily have to come from a big conference to create buzz in the public.

People who don't like Nintendo won't watch their E3 conference. But even they are still aware of some of the content Nintendo is planning to release because of news sites. Like I said alttp 2 was just a small part of a Direct that could have been like any other regular Direct, but now the game is all over news sites. That's without having to spend money on a big E3 presentation.

Casual gamers who don't actively follow news sites get their news from social media like chavosaur said.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I'm not saying that Nintendo is less important than Sony & Microsoft. I'm saying that with this stupid decision Nintendo will lose their opportunity to turn all the attention to them.
> 
> And Sony & Microsoft both revealed their Hardware before E3 because E3 is more to get to those who are not active in Gaming interested. If they do reveal their console at E3 they would have to do all the conference explaining the hardware which is not what the E3 audience wanna hear/see.


 
So, you reckon Ninty should do the 2 hour, all singing, all dancing cringe-a-thon, bringing, as they are, only a selection of new games to the fray... and that'll instantaneously turn all attention to them over Sony & MS and their new consoles?? Yeah, I'll have a bit of whatever you're smoking! 
Then you say "If they do reveal their console at E3 they would have to do all the conference explaining the hardware which is not what the E3 audience wanna hear/see." - ?? - Bang on the mark there son, and what better way to show off the games than at a closed conference for gaming journalists... just like Ninty are doing!

I see no problem here either, the Directs have all been much better, more spread out ways for them to show off their new games - here's to Sony & Microsoft doing the same thing very soon! Don't forget, this time 5 years back all we had to talk about was whta we might see at e3, this year we've already seen a glimpse of the PS4, and from the big N's point of view, Link to the Past 2... Yoshi's Island 3.... Yoshi on U... Wind Waker HD, many more - slapping all these on us along with the new stuff at e3 and many games would slip through the net with little more than a couple of sentences by some jet-lagged, jaded journalist whos head's up his arse with all the new stuff on show....


----------



## cdoty (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yep. The days of E3 are numbered. They won't be doing big conferences like they have every year. Which I think, is great. Instead they'll be doing two smaller conferences, one for the investors, and one for people for the games.


 
They did the same thing 6 or 7 years ago. "E3 will become more focused on business, less on these million dollar displays." That lasted a year and then went back to the spectacle that it is.

As far a Nintendo goes, I think it got too used to the days where anything it threw out people were buying (well, except for the Virtual Boy). It's been unable to adapt to the new reality (online, high def, games played by older teens and adults, etc.)


----------



## Dork (Apr 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Even If I hate to say it. But Kyle Hyde is right. How come Nintendo is missing the only opportunity to steal the PS4/Infinity's show? All the media, press, gamers will be At E3 or watching E3 because Sony and Microsoft will be showcasing their NEW consoles. Only Nintendo fans will be watching NDs during E3. E3 is the best play to advertise your console/handheld to the media/people outside of the Gaming Industry. All the Websites, News, Newspapers, journalist, etc will be covering the E3.
> 
> I'm not saying that Nintendo is less important than Sony & Microsoft. I'm saying that with this stupid decision Nintendo will lose their opportunity to turn all the attention to them.
> 
> And Sony & Microsoft both revealed their Hardware before E3 because E3 is more to get to those who are not active in Gaming interested. If they do reveal their console at E3 they would have to do all the conference explaining the hardware which is not what the E3 audience wanna hear/see.


 
What gives you this impression that only Nintendo fans watch Nintendo Direct, but the whole wide world will be watching their E3 presentation? I doubt people who aren't interested in Nintendo would bother with neither.

Also, they are still going to E3, they are just going to try a different approach to their conference.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> You don't understand the situation huh?
> Nintendo will be at E3 showcasing software to the public still! It's sad to see how these false news have spread so far that even the official E3 twitter has to clear up the confusion. They will show their games and get media attention. Directs are for other occasions before and after E3.
> 
> The things you've said about media coverage and E3 reveals factually statistically wrong. Holding a E3 conference is expensive compared to a relativly cheap Direct.
> ...


 
Honestly, how is my post and quote misleading? It says they aren't doing a big conference, and instead will do small ones.

This thread has become a joke.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Honestly, how is my post and quote misleading? It says they aren't doing a big conference, and instead will do small ones.
> 
> This thread has become a joke.


I'm not talking about this thread, I'm talking about gaming media. The headline "Nintendo E3 canceled" is everywhere on news sites.
Just check the source title, or the "10 reasons why nintendo canceled..." "how we reacted to nintendo's canceled..." type of features that are constantly popping up despite what has been said. Gaming journalism can't be taken seriously if they aren't even be bothered to read the statements Iwata made in the first place.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I'm not talking about this thread, I'm talking about gaming media. The headline "Nintendo E3 canceled" is everywhere on news sites.
> Just check the source title, or the "10 reasons why nintendo canceled..." "how we reacted to nintendo's canceled..." type of features that are constantly popping up despite what has been said. Gaming journalism can't be taken serious if they aren't even be bothered to read the statements Iwata made in the first place.


 
No no, I mean this thread has become a joke because people are still dumb and think Nintendo won't be at E3 and all that. Like they won't listen to reason.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 25, 2013)

As a gamer, this is pure gold. We are gonna get pure info on software without any business shit or motive via ND.

I've repeated that a lot...some people.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

I think this is a bad idea, personally. Not "NintenDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED" bad, but bad, nonetheless.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know if Nintendo is doomed but I don't have Wii U just yet because of third party poorly supporting.. So, I enjoyed a lot like Mario and Zelda. That's about it in my ages ago..I would love to see new Mario and Zelda games for it but I rather 3rd party more. Reason: Don't want to waste my money on Wii U Anyway.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 26, 2013)

Makes sense, costs less money to do smaller sessions and their Direct shows probably cost them just as little.


----------



## Jan1tor (Apr 26, 2013)

Great for Nintendo! They'll save them some money now. They will still be there but in  a smaller format. E3 is a hype show anyways, and Nintendo isn't releasing any new hardware at the time anyhow. They will be showcasing new software, maybe new ips', as well as showing their 3rd party support. Growing big on independent support as well since they have been giving away free dev kits. So let the haters hate, the likers like and time will tell. The ones that don't have can keep missing the fun while the ones that do can keep enjoying the fun. The thing I see with the Wii U is with the gamepad it just makes the game playing experience so much more personal than with a normal controller. You have to try it to enjoy it and that is the hardest thing that Nintendo is going to have to accomplish and I don't think you could do that at a 3 day electronics show. It is a slow go but I think they are on the right approach.


----------



## NSRSM (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't see the big deal.  Everyone is getting what they want and they announced this in a INVESTOR MEETING and word got around THAT QUICKLY.

Nintendo is still at E3, just in smaller scale and not wasting money on a large stage.  It isn't needed or required.  The gaming industry has naturally changed over time.  Nintendo has stated their interest in what they deem the "hardcore"(subjective term) and delivering gaming news to you from "Nintendo Directly" to the gamers is a good move.  There will be events AT E3 for both the press and of course showfloor demo's, ergo everyone get's what they want. 

Quit crying because they won't have a pre-E3 conference when they know it will be focused on MS and Sony's new consoles(and have nothing on the hardware side to announce).  Why bother with a bland conference when they can get right to business, what gamers as the name clarifies care about most.  The games.

Plain and simple.

Nintendo Directs have proven to amass lots of hype at an unexpected notice(and announce surprising things) and happen rather quickly with little wait time, instead of the usual E3 showing.

The proof of this is how fast the news of "A Link to the Past 2" went around and again the very news of now that is being heavily debated and of course is home to many asinine assumptions and overreactions.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 26, 2013)

NSRSM said:


> I don't see the big deal.  Everyone is getting what they want and they announced this in a INVESTOR MEETING and word got around THAT QUICKLY.
> 
> Nintendo is still at E3, just in smaller scale and not wasting money on a large stage.  It isn't needed or required.  The gaming industry has naturally changed over time.  Nintendo has stated their interest in what they deem the "hardcore"(subjective term) and delivering gaming news to you from "Nintendo Directly" to the gamers is a good move.  There will be events AT E3 for both the press and of course showfloor demo's, ergo everyone get's what they want.
> 
> ...


I work at a game shop, and the vast majority of customers I mentioned it to hadn't heard of Zelda 3DS before I mentioned it. The only ones who actually heard it were hardcore nintendo fans who were already customers, and thus didn't need to be bothered advertising to.

Just saying. More "general" conferences that are highly publicized like E3 are a much, MUCH bigger deal than Nintendo Directs that are mostly just going to be watched by core Nintendo fans (like me, and you, I imagine), anyway.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I work at a game shop, and the vast majority of customers I mentioned it to hadn't heard of Zelda 3DS before I mentioned it. The only ones who actually heard it were hardcore nintendo fans who were already customers, and thus didn't need to be bothered advertising to.
> 
> Just saying. More "general" conferences that are highly publicized like E3 are a much, MUCH bigger deal than Nintendo Directs that are mostly just going to be watched by core Nintendo fans (like me, and you, I imagine), anyway.


This is what people dont understand. Of course you and me and everyone here will be watching ND cuz we like Nintendo or are fans. Nintendo aren't advertising their products, the Wii U specifically. And their are skipping their best opportunity the get people know what the Wii U is. Cuz people still don't even know if the Wii U is something new cuz that name.

Sony have EVERYONE talking about the PS4. Even my boss who dont even play knew about the PS4 and I was like "Wow Sony is doing a good job". Not only my boss I have meet a lot Non-Gamers people who know about the PS4 even old people and kids. 
There even T-Shirts about the PS4. And Sony hasn't even started to advertise the PS4 by doing TV ads and that stuff. 






And I know that PS4 announcement wasn't E3 but because Sony called all the press, the same press that will be at E3. You know whats that called? Good marketing something that Nintendo dont have


----------



## Videomanman87 (Apr 26, 2013)

If they use Nintendo Direct I don't see a point in doing the E3 conference. It is a large expense when they are loosing money as it is, and they can do it more timely and efficiently with Nintendo Direct.

However with that being said, I think it is crazy to pull the Nintendo Channel from the Wii. For the reasons that I just said among others covered in this thread. Of course who knows, perhaps they will roll out a Nintendo Direct only channel for the Wii that doesn't use Wiiconnect24 (which they are shutting down June 28th).

EDIT:
I see the points about E3 would reach more people and most likely people not already enjoying a Nintendo product. I tend to agree there. They obviously need to do more advertising. But there is a large shake up in Nintendo right now with the current CEO being fired. We might see quite a few changes in short order (just like this E3 announcement). It will be interesting to see.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 26, 2013)

While I disagree that "EVERYONE" is talking about the ps4 just because of shirts and hearsay, it did had me make a quick look.
This is what I found.


Spoiler: Wii u shirts


----------



## NSRSM (Apr 26, 2013)

Videomanman87 said:


> If they use Nintendo Direct I don't see a point in doing the E3 conference. It is a large expense when they are loosing money as it is, and they can do it more timely and efficiently with Nintendo Direct.
> 
> However with that being said, I think it is crazy to pull the Nintendo Channel from the Wii. For the reasons that I just said among others covered in this thread. Of course who knows, perhaps they will roll out a Nintendo Direct only channel for the Wii that doesn't use Wiiconnect24 (which they are shutting down June 28th).
> 
> ...


 
Uh, the Nintendo CEO got promoted.  And Iwata is now CEO of NoA.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Eerpow (Apr 26, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> This is what people dont understand. Of course you and me and everyone here will be watching ND cuz we like Nintendo or are fans. Nintendo aren't advertising their products, the Wii U specifically. And their are skipping their best opportunity the get people know what the Wii U is. Cuz people still don't even know if the Wii U is something new cuz that name.
> 
> Sony have EVERYONE talking about the PS4. Even my boss who dont even play knew about the PS4 and I was like "Wow Sony is doing a good job". Not only my boss I have meet a lot Non-Gamers people who know about the PS4 even old people and kids.
> There even T-Shirts about the PS4. And Sony hasn't even started to advertise the PS4 by doing TV ads and that stuff.


Jeeez, they will have closed door events and everything with media, the press will be there and cover their stuff as usual. xwatchmanx mentioned some kid not knowing about Alttp2, well of course he wouldn't know about it unless he followed gaming news. Those who don't will eventually find out about it when Nintendo finally start advertising it. Gamers whether Nintendo fans or not will still have heard about the game through media. It makes no difference if that announcement was at a Direct or not. It doesn't affect sales or anything.

When the game gets finally gets closer to launch everyone will be made aware of it. Like I said, there's a reason why 3rd party devs announce their stuff before and after E3, again, take AC4 for example. Everyone who follows gaming is aware of that title and once it gets closer to launch and gets advertised then those who don't follow gaming like the kid in the store, will know about it too.

Nintendo will save both time and money if they succeed with the new structure they're implementing. Games will be revealed and get press as usual.

And if anyone is lacking in advertising it's Sony, literally I've only seen like 2 TV commercials about the Vita (advertising fifa) compared to numerous 3DS ads I've seen. And once Sony advertises it's only people who already know the system who knows what they're even advertising. It's partially thanks to Sony's poor advertisement the Vita is suffering. They could show some upcoming games or something in their ads, but nope. If it wasn't for the Internet I wouldn't even know what the system even was, let alone be aware that there actually exist interesting software for the platform. Nintendo at least shows games in their ads.

Seriously look up PS commercials and tell me they aren't weird. Some baby doll, or some deformed alien girl... wtf?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 26, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Jeeez, they will have closed door events and everything with media, the press will be there and cover their stuff as usual. xwatchmanx mentioned some kid not knowing about Alttp2, well of course he wouldn't know about it unless he followed gaming news.


No, I said "the vast majority of customers." This includes hardcore gamers, kids, parents, everyone. It's not just "some kid."


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> No, I said "the vast majority of customers." This includes hardcore gamers, kids, parents, everyone. It's not just "some kid."


ah sorry, but even then I don't think it will hurt sales at all. The game will release and public will be made aware of it once it gets advertised. If you go to gaming sites it will be impossible to avoid sooner or later. Point is that it doesn't matter where you announce your game, it will get sales either way.
They're getting press coverage, nothing has changed there. It doesn't matter if they have a big on stage show or not as only Nintendo fans watched it anyway. Other gamers got Nintendo E3 news from media.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 27, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> ah sorry, but even then I don't think it will hurt sales at all. The game will release and public will be made aware of it once it gets advertised. If you go to gaming sites it will be impossible to avoid sooner or later. Point is that it doesn't matter where you announce your game, it will get sales either way.
> They're getting press coverage, nothing has changed there. It doesn't matter if they have a big on stage show or not as only Nintendo fans watched it anyway. Other gamers got Nintendo E3 news from media.


There's just no way to argue it won't increase sales, though. If you want to argue that it won't increase them enough to be worth it, then fine. But to say it doesn't affect sales in the least is absurd, imo.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> There's just no way to argue it won't increase sales, though. If you want to argue that it won't increase them enough to be worth it, then fine. But to say it doesn't affect sales in the least is absurd, imo.


In the least, well no, but I don't think it creates that much more awareness once the games are about to release only because they were featured in their E3 presentation, it depends more on how much attention Nintendo will give those games through advertisement and how much they make media focus on them with reviews etc.
There will be reviews, articles, ad campaigns and that sort of stuff. For their first party releases they have nothing to worry about. Now if we're talking 3rd party wise the situation is different, even with already announced games it's crucial that they show their games at events because unlike Nintendo they can't pull off that sort of mass advertisement.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I work at a game shop, and the vast majority of customers I mentioned it to hadn't heard of Zelda 3DS before I mentioned it.


Nobody that doesn't know about 3DS Zelda yet NEEDS to know about it... it's a good 6 months off after all. The Ninty fans that're big enough to be interested in a game that's over 6 months off probably all know about it by now - lesser fans will be more "so what, it's a good 6 months off!"
A big e3 show won't change this either, like has been said Sony's showing off the PS4, M$ showing off whatever that's gonna be called: even a new Zelda on 3DS will pass the less 'core' gamers by this time round... What Nintendo needs to do with 3DS Zelda is keep dribbling in a bit of info for the fans (which we'll get from e3 as well as the upcoming Directs), then advertise the shit out of it a few weeks before release! Something that'll work far better than blowing a few million bucks on another horrific presentation, against bigger news, and again with the title being months away. Ninty's doing the right thing here as far as I can see...


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2013)

Exactly, Nintendo wouldn't have the attention from other gamers and "non gamers" because of what both MS and Sony are cooking up this year, not having new hardware to show means that they're only relevant to those interested in Nintendo games this year. Fans know about Zelda 3DS and the rest have 6 months to get informed. Nintendo has more than enough power to spread the news.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 27, 2013)

This is the Article that a Nintendo/Wii U website posted today Why E3 2013 is the *most important* for Nintendo ever


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> This is the Article that a Nintendo/Wii U website posted today Why E3 2013 is the *most important* for Nintendo ever


If you read the article and you'll see that they expect their E3 to be one of their best yet because of the possible amount of games they'll show. This doesn't have anything to with their new setup, if having a longer on-stage presentation is important or not. What's important_ according to the article_ is what games they'll announce, same thing I've been saying all along. The new setup isn't what's important, it's the _games_. The article doesn't in any way support your so far lacking argument.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 27, 2013)

"Nintendo has confirmed that they’ll be showcasing a bunch of Wii U games at E3, which is a good starting point. *But the Wii U needs more than games to turn things around.*"
And I never said this was supporting my point. Is the fact that even Nintendo/Wii U sites know that both Nintendo and the Wii U will have a really difficult year. And that both are in serous trouble.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 5, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> If you read the article and you'll see that they expect their E3 to be one of their best yet because of the possible amount of games they'll show. This doesn't have anything to with their new setup, if having a longer on-stage presentation is important or not. What's important_ according to the article_ is what games they'll announce, same thing I've been saying all along. The new setup isn't what's important, it's the _games_. The article doesn't in any way support your so far lacking argument.


Why no E3 press conference is a catastrophe for Nintendo


----------



## pokefloote (May 5, 2013)

I can write an article with a bunch of trigger words too to get reactions out of people. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 5, 2013)

The website's called WiiUDaily


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 5, 2013)

That doesn't mean shit


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 5, 2013)

It means that even Nintendo Fans know that Nintendo is in trouble


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> It means that even Nintendo Fans know that Nintendo is in trouble



You register a site with a new console name, you throw up a wordpress site (partially hosted on wordpress no less, the theme is not bad but I am afraid I do not know my wordpress themes well enough these days to call stock or notedit- that looks like a marginally tweaked montezuma), you throw on an iffy advert network (though there are worse than skimlinks) and pull a few friends in to write articles partially rewrite what they saw on [insert one of 10 popular gaming sites or more likely an RSS feed with the added bonus of not even giving sources].... none of that is Nintendo fan as much as "could make a tiny bit of money or maybe a lot running a blog" or "could twist this into one day writing for machinima". Mind you none of this is inherently wrong (though as pokefloote intimated one of the lesser tactics is drama creation) but reading anything into it is a tricky game at best.


----------

